# HOT weather trial tips



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm entered in a trial this Saturday. The temp on the forecast keeps going up. It is now projected to be 96 degrees. Cues really does not like the heat too much. I would pull her in a New York minute if it wasn't our own trial. I have 2 crate fans and a polar crate mat. I'm going to bring a kiddie pool up on Friday. We do have a hose at the club. 
Any tips anyone may have would be much appreciated.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

At our club we have a hose and a pool. I either let my dogs get into he pool, then walk them, back in the pool, walk them before putting them back in my truck with their fans and cold water or hose them and do the same. If it is really warm I might use the pool or hose them before going on the field. Remember to wet their tummies, inner thighs and feet and not their upper bodies for cooling. Don't let them just soak in the pool or drink tons of water quickly if they are extremely warm. Little soaking, little drink, walk for a bit, back to the water, etc. 

This past weekend when I trialed I was where there was no hose and it was hot. I took an extra cooler of ice and would put a towel in the ice water, roll my dog over and cool her tummy and feet off with the wet towel. This worked really well and then into the crate with the fans and she would feel nice and cool and be recovered quickly.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

I feel your pain as I have rottweilers and they mix with hot weather about like oil and water. Little late in the game but the best defense against the heat is making sure they are acclimated to it and by that I mean more than just working for a brief time in the heat then back to the AC. 

All the things you are going to use such as the fans and polar mat will only keep you dog's core temp while it's in the crate. Once you hit the sun they are of no use until you get back. Personally I'm not a big fan of wetting a dog down then sending them out to work. Just watch for signs of heat stress and remember no trial or score is worth a dog suffering heat stroke.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

no trial or score is worth a dog suffering heat stroke. 
__________________
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

We have a tracking / trailing seminar this weekend and temps are supposed to 100+. We don't typically wet the dogs down unless we have enough breeze or battery powered fans to keep a good evaporating air current going. Some of the dogs have cooling vests which really help for rehab, they don't wear them in the field. We all have large reflector blankets which helps keep the temps down under the pop up and in the vehicles. We try to keep the water cool. We do get out in the heat as much as possible and train, to keep the dogs acclimated to it. They acclimate much faster than I do! Something we do during regular training is try to get the dogs used to having their temps taken so if one isn't recovering as quickly as normal, we know what the normal "hot" temperature is for that dog.
Good luck this weekend, and remember to keep yourself hydrated!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

You guys are brave! Our club doesn't trial in the summer because of the AZ heat.. which is why I went to San Diego for our BH last week. I wouldn't want to work in 80+ weather, to be honest. Good luck!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, the good thing is that the judge agreed to a 05:15 start.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

How did everyone do Cindy?


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Everyone passed, except Cues. She was injured and could not complete the trial. The try in her was incredible, and I thought of posting a video. But, I have thought better of it. We still do not know the full extent of her injury. My vet is coming in early for a work up. I'll PM you and let you know.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

cindy_s said:


> Everyone passed, except Cues. She was injured and could not complete the trial. The try in her was incredible, and I thought of posting a video. But, I have thought better of it. We still do not know the full extent of her injury. My vet is coming in early for a work up. I'll PM you and let you know.


There is nothing more disappointing in the sport than when a dog gets hurt in a trial. I hope Cues gets well soon.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Cindy, I hope Cues' injury isn't too bad. It's heart breaking when
this happens. Hugs to you. PM when you know what's going on.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Sorry to hear about Cues.. I hope everything turns out for the best and that her injuries aren't to severe..

I know how it feels having your dog injured in a trial..


----------

